# Dana 50 TTB to a Dana 60 Monobeam



## CubMan (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi,

I have a 1990 F250 4x4 and right now it has the Dana 50 TTB and I have been thinking about changing it to the Dana 60 Monobeam. I read that the 78-92 front axles are the same. From what I can tell it looks like a fairly easy swap. The axles look very similar even the spring perches on the axle look to be in the same spot. I did replace the brakes, rotors, calipers etc. Will they all swap over to the 60? And am I missing anything or is it more difficult than I am thinking? (Knowing that it will be strenuous with the weight of the axles...


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

A friend of mine did a 95 150 this past winter. He had made his coil sprung because thats how the 150s were and he did the whole thing in a week. since the 250 has the leafs it would be a lot easier. The swap has been done alot so i'm sure that you could find builds on the internet.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

pwrstroke6john;557487 said:


> The swap has been done alot so i'm sure that you could find builds on the internet.


Like this

http://www.ford-trucks.com/article/idx/9/203/article/Dana_60_Conversion_for_F250_years_19861996.html


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Its very popular here. I have done 5-6. I usually did the springs as well so that basically you end up with a light F350. Still rated less but suspension / drivetrain just as strong.

Either way most stuff bolts right up.


----------



## Mudman78 (Dec 31, 2006)

78/79 D60's have a different spring pad width and pumpkin offset. The D60 front was not available from 80-85. The solid 60 front came back in 86 and was the same axle from 86-91. In 92 they switched from bullet proof king pins to ball joints, but the rest of the axle was the same and it went up to 97, so you would need an 86-91 D60 front axle. The 92-97 will work too, if you don't mind replacing the ball joints every other plow season. It will be a direct bolt in after you remove the TTB arm drop brackets. The brake parts and hub locks are interchangable between the D50TTB and the D60.


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

3 years ago, on my 97 f-250, I put a 96 d-60 in, ball joint set up. buying the axle for 850.00, lots of new parts in it,( from joints to the bearings in the spindles, brakes/rotors etc) not that it needed it, but for ease of mind, I had about 2500.00 into it, with labor from a shop. Its a strong axle, have'nt replace a ball joint yet. I used the original 250 springs, plus another one, on each side, when I lift the 810 up, it goes down about 1/2", rides rough empty. Oh ya also did the steering from the steering box to the tie rods. I did'nt skimp on the parts, bought the heaviest duty ones available, mostly from napa, reguadless of price. Pretty good choice, have'nt replaced a part that I put in, even a ujoint. We plow, and haul a landscape trailer, so its working all year long. I had to put a add-a-leaf in the rear to bring it to even. Good luck


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

http://www.ford-trucks.com/article/idx/9/203/article/Dana_60_Conversion_for_F250_years_19861996.html

Heres a article on it, plus you want to get the track bar, and mount from the 350, also helps to get the drive shaft from the 350. But I shorten or lengthen mine can't remember, works good. I did get a 350 front drivshaft, with the cardon (sp) joint, but have'nt put it in.


----------

